# Story. Two Shadows



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 25, 2008)

*Two Shadows*​ 
*By Utah Red*​ 
  Damn it. A familiar pain is starting to throb up and down my back. I normally welcome this pain; but not now, not in public. I know this pain well, my Change is happening.

  I got to get out, now! Look aroundâ€¦ no where to hide! I stand up; â€œCrash!â€ goes the chair. Somebody asks what is happening, I snarl and hiss back at them.

  Pulse is racing, my breath panting.
  Got to get out, got to get out, I got to get out!
  There, a way out! Thump! I forgot about the sliding door. I look at my reflection in the glass; my eyes are wild, my pupils are dilating and contracting, they are slitted; my soft skin is turning into scales.

  Door handle, yank it! The door flies open and I dash out.
  Where? Where? Where?
  There, I see an alleyway that leads to the back of the shops. I am totally covered in scales now. I go inâ€¦ Damn it, still too public!

  My tail is starting to form.
  Over there I see long grass with thick bushes, I crash in.
  Quickly I got to get my boots and belt off before my thumbs are reabsorbed. Rest of the clothing be damned.

  The pain is increasing. My clothing is starting to rip as my body gets larger.
  The last of my humanity has just about left me.
  I cry out in joy and pain, and then faint.

  I rouse slowly. It is dusk, perfect. I look at my self, marveling at my three clawed hands; the oh so sharp claws on my hands and feet; the long, stiff tail that I now have; and my supple, s-curved neck.
  I hum quietly to myself, pleased.

  I am no longer Peter Taylor the human. I am now Utah Red; 
a male Red-Snout _Utahraptor,_ a perfect blend of Instinct, Intelligence, and Strength.


  I feel a hunger.
  It is time to hunt and feedâ€¦


----------

